# Millipede ID - found in OK



## Sooner (May 16, 2011)

These were found by the girlfriend, any idea what millipedes they are and if basic millipede care is adequate?


----------



## Keseo (May 17, 2011)

*millipede*

Apheloria virginiensis

quick google search led me to a site with a pic of them and said it belongs to this species im not an expert by any means tho ( barely a novice with pedes of any kind). Here is link to site http://www.ayavaya.com/bug-photos/yellow-millipede    hopefully someone with more knowledge can shed some light here.


----------



## Keseo (May 17, 2011)

http://bugguide.net/node/view/15008     did a google search for black and yellow millipede and this came up im new to pedes tho so i dont know for sure how accurate this info is maybe someone with more knowledge can help out.


----------



## J Morningstar (May 17, 2011)

they are polydesmids, or "flat millipedes" google them. And if you wish to mail me great quantities, I will pay for them.:drool:


----------



## Sooner (May 18, 2011)

I suppose the two color morphs are different species?  Haven't found much luck in terms of care except for rotting bark and leaves.  Let's see how these do!


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 18, 2011)

From my limited knowledge of these guys.....  

They have really nasty chemical defense.  It's actually cyanide.   They can poison themselves as well as you if you stuck your head in their cage and there is not enough ventilation.     

I don't know if anyone has bred these yet, but apparently this family of milli's are a little tougher than the "normal" millipedes.   

You need to get a better sub recipe I think though.   Good luck!   (I always keep my eye out for these but have yet to run across them, good find!)


*edit*  I'm pretty sure they are the same species.


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 18, 2011)

Keseo said:


> http://bugguide.net/node/view/15008     did a google search for black and yellow millipede and this came up im new to pedes tho so i dont know for sure how accurate this info is maybe someone with more knowledge can help out.


Apheloria is probably a better bet for the one on the left, not sure about the other.  Haraphe are a west coast specialty, that you can find in the north end of your state.  For substrate, go with the predominant woods/leaves where you found them & try various levels of "rot".  The cyanide compound emitted is not dangerous as long as you don't try to eat the millipede & keep keep the substance away from mucus membranes.  Washing your hands after handling will alleviate any issues.


----------



## NevularScorpion (May 26, 2011)

This guys are beautiful especially the yellow one.


----------

